# question regarding internal filter power cord in water



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello i just got a new internal power head (sponge filter) what i need to know.the filter is on the bottom of my tank a 55 gal. I have the power cord in the water. Should i move the filter up so the cord is not in the water or is this normal???any time a power cord is in the water i just think it may fail and zap all dead shrimps. I know that heaters have cords in the tank.so any suggestions


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

do you have a make/ model#? it should say clearly if the unit is submersible or not...
I'm sort of paranoid about electricity in the tank, (I keep SW tanks as well... salt water is more conductive than fresh) .. I ALWAYS power off all electrical devices before I put my hands in the tank. a GF circuit or outlet is always a good idea too


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry the brand is AQUAEL and model is aqua thrust and clean 100 . Im really not sure the company is in Poland and the instructions are not specific about the cord. It is a internal power filter so im assuming it should be ok. Thanks again sorry i forgot to put this i currently have 3 of the aqua thrust and clean 100 &i also have one aqua thrust and clean 300 in my 55 gal.


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

If the filter itself is meant to be submerged, I would assume the cord can be under water as well. 

I'd agree with the previous poster's advice about turning off electrical devices before putting your hands in the water, and having a GFCI outlet. If you don't want to install one, they make GFCIs that can plug into a regular outlet.


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

If it's submergeable, the cord should be tank safe. Just make sure there's a dip in the cord to the power source, or else it's like a direct path for water to shortening out your socket.


----------

